# Battery CA ?



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

So I need a new battery and the one I have now is a 24MSX and it says 800CA at 32 degrees F and 1000CA at 0 degrees F. My motor is a 07 yami 50hp 4 stroke. My question is do I need that much CA. I seen a 24MS 625CA at Walmart. Can I get that one or do I need to spend more coin. The current battery has lasted about 4.5 years


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Did you consult the owner's manual?

http://www.yamaha-motor.com/assets/...6CJL-1000001~Current_LIT-18626-08-72_1808.pdf

Google found a Yamaha F50 Owner's Manual that says 380 CCA and 502 MCA. Of course use this at your own risk and look up your specific motor.


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Thanks. I'm wondering why the present battery had such a high CA


----------

